# Steam Installiert von DVD nur zur hälfte



## roonyk.100 (23. März 2014)

*Steam Installiert von DVD nur zur hälfte*

Hallo,

Wenn ich von der Original DVD Installiere, Installiert Steam von der DVD  nur zur hälfte. Das heißt,  zum Beispiel bei COD Black Ops installiert  Steam 3,7 Gbyte von 7,8 Gbyte  oder bei Metro 2033 3,4 Gbyte von  6,9Gbyte von der DVD. Das ist bei allen meinen Spielen die ich von DVD  Installieren will so. Bisher hatt Steam alle Dateien von DVD Installiert  und gegebenfalls noch ein Update Installiert. Sind die Beispielweise  3,7 Gbyte von der COD Black Ops DVD Installiert möchte Steam den Rest  der Spiele Dateien aus dem Internet laden, statt die Restlichen Dateien  von der DVD zu installieren. Warum Installiert Steam das Spiel nicht  komplett von DVD, sondern nur einen Teil und will den Rest  herunderladen?
PC: Windows 7 Home Premium 64 Bit SP1; AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE;  XFX AMD  Radeon HD 7970@3GB; 4Gbyte DDR3@1600Mhz; Kaspersky Internet Security  2014 (ob aktiviert oder deaktiviert geht trotzdem nicht);

!!!Internet Anbindung: LTE mit 15 Gbyte Datenvolumen!!! (Deshalb muss ich die Spiele Dateien von DVD Installieren)

*Ich habe noch nie soviel Installiert gesagt oder geschrieben wie hier


----------



## Stueppi (23. März 2014)

*AW: Steam Installiert von DVD nur zur hälfte*

Versuch mal bei Steam in den Offlinemodus zu wechseln und dann die Spiele zu Installieren. Es kann sein das wegen einer neueren Version die gepatchten Daten direkt geladen werden anstatt sie überschreiben zu müssen.


----------



## roonyk.100 (23. März 2014)

*AW: Steam Installiert von DVD nur zur hälfte*

Leider sagt Steam: Spiele können nur im Online Modus Installiert werden. Steam kotzt mich an, hatt leider nicht jeder Top Internet mit 50mbit, Vorallem in internet-Technischen Dritte Weld Land Deutschland....
Danke für die Antwort


----------



## Icedaft (23. März 2014)

*AW: Steam Installiert von DVD nur zur hälfte*

Kapp die Internetverbindung, schalte Steam aus und installiere das Spiel ganz normal über die Exe auf der DVD. Anschließend die Internetverbindung wieder herstellen und das Spiel in Steam erkennen und einbinden lassen.


----------



## Shona (24. März 2014)

*AW: Steam Installiert von DVD nur zur hälfte*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Kapp die Internetverbindung, schalte Steam aus und installiere das Spiel ganz normal über die Exe auf der DVD. Anschließend die Internetverbindung wieder herstellen und das Spiel in Steam erkennen und einbinden lassen.


 Ein Steamworks Spiel lässt sich so nicht installieren, Steam muss laufen und man muss Online sein.

@TE versuche das -> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/steam/324955-steam-installiert-spiele-lange.html#post6260942


----------



## Pixekgod (24. März 2014)

*AW: Steam Installiert von DVD nur zur hälfte*

wen man das spiel eh online spielen will von dem ich einfach aus gehe bei cod muss man sowieso alle Patches laden


----------



## Lexx (24. März 2014)

*AW: Steam Installiert von DVD nur zur hälfte*

Vielleicht weil es veraltete Dateien von der DVD nicht installiert,
sondern gleich auch Patches/Updates von Steam zieht?


----------



## Icedaft (24. März 2014)

*AW: Steam Installiert von DVD nur zur hälfte*



Shona schrieb:


> Ein Steamworks Spiel lässt sich so nicht installieren, Steam muss laufen und man muss Online sein.
> 
> @TE versuche das -> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/steam/324955-steam-installiert-spiele-lange.html#post6260942



Das war mir neu. Das heißt ich kaufe mir diesen Spiel Call of Duty: Black Ops 2 (100% uncut): Pc: Amazon.de: Games und muß dennoch das ganze Spiele neu über Steam runterladen, obwohl ich es auf DVD habe wie der TE schon so schön bemerkte? Da ich eine 100Mbit-Leitung habe juckt mich das ja nicht, aber was ist mit den Leuten, die nahe Modem geschwindigkeit sind?


----------



## Shona (24. März 2014)

*AW: Steam Installiert von DVD nur zur hälfte*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Das war mir neu. Das heißt ich kaufe mir diesen Spiel Call of Duty: Black Ops 2 (100% uncut): Pc: Amazon.de: Games und muß dennoch das ganze Spiele neu über Steam runterladen, obwohl ich es auf DVD habe wie der TE schon so schön bemerkte? Da ich eine 100Mbit-Leitung habe juckt mich das ja nicht, aber was ist mit den Leuten, die nahe Modem geschwindigkeit sind?


 
Das  


Lexx schrieb:


> Vielleicht weil es veraltete Dateien von der DVD nicht installiert,
> sondern gleich auch Patches/Updates von Steam zieht?


 
Sobald das Spiel das erste Patch hatte muss man immer die Dateien runterladen die neu sind und bei COD könnten das gut 50-60% sein so alt wie das schon ist. Man kann ansich schon nach dem ersten Patch der für ein Spiel rauskommt davon ausgehen das man nicht alles von DVD installiert.

Die einzige Möglichkeit das Steam es trotzdem macht ist die im verlinkten Thread und auch da ist nicht gegeben das es funktioniert. 
Manchmal gibt es probleme mit den Spielen wie bei Batman Arkham Origins das nur 70% installiert werden, dies wurde aber per Patch gefixt.


----------



## Pixekgod (24. März 2014)

*AW: Steam Installiert von DVD nur zur hälfte*

es läd ja nicht komplett neu runter sondern erst ab ca. 4gb wie der TE es sagt. 
ich denke aber schon wen man komplett off ist das man es dann installieren und den solo-Player Modus spielen kann


----------



## Icedaft (24. März 2014)

*AW: Steam Installiert von DVD nur zur hälfte*



Pixekgod schrieb:


> es läd ja nicht komplett neu runter sondern erst ab ca. 4gb wie der TE es sagt.
> ich denke aber schon wen man komplett off ist das man es dann installieren und den solo-Player Modus spielen kann


 
Das will ich doch wohl meinen/hoffen, sonst gibt es bald keine spielende Landbevölkerung mehr...


----------



## Shona (24. März 2014)

*AW: Steam Installiert von DVD nur zur hälfte*



Pixekgod schrieb:


> ich denke aber schon wen man komplett off ist das man es dann installieren und den solo-Player Modus spielen kann


Eben nicht weil es Steamworks ist  Wie der TE selbst geschrieben hat schreibt Steam dann das man online gehen muss damit man es installieren kann.
Man muss beim ersten Mal auch den Key eingeben damit das Spiel im Account registriert wird und das geht nicht wenn man offline ist


----------



## Icedaft (24. März 2014)

*AW: Steam Installiert von DVD nur zur hälfte*

Das ist mit Verlaub gesagt für´n *****....


----------

